# Dublin restaurants : L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?



## lucylou (10 Oct 2007)

Hi all,
Hope you can help, looking for a really nice restaurant for a special birthday present. Does anyone have any experience of any of the three restaurants listed? 
Thnks


----------



## Sherman (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Personally, I'd go for Chapter One. Last time I ate in l'Ecrivain I found the service to be pretty average for such an expensive place - waiting ages for menus, every waiter who passed our table topped up the wine and water, making it hard to keep a conversation going without being interrupted every five minutes. It's also a bit more stuffy than Chapter One. Haven't eaten in Guilbaud's so can't comment on it. I haven't been in Chapter One in a while but have really enjoyed it in the past.


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Guilbaud's is much better than Chapter One but it's also much more expensive.


----------



## lucylou (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Now after reading thru other threads what bout Shanahans on the green??


----------



## huskerdu (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Never been to Guilbauds. 
Based on my personal experience, I would rate l'Ecrivain as much better than Chapter One. 
On my one visit to Chapter one,  thought the food was very disappointing for the price .
Never been to Shanahans but it is a steak house, very different menu to the other three places. It depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



lucylou said:


> Now after reading thru other threads what bout Shanahans on the green??



IMO it's a good steak house that charges way, way too much for what it gives.
Thornton's is the top restaurant in Dublin but it's more expensive than any of the above. My favourite place at the moment is Poulot's in Donnybrook. Cheaper than the old Ernie's that it has replaced but if anything the food is better. I have heard that their wine list is not as good as it should be but it's fine for me. One Pico is also excellent.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

I've only been to Chapter One once and found it to be very mediocre given the prices.  I wouldn't rush back there.  Haven't been to the other two but have heard good things about Guilbaud's.


----------



## pinkyBear (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

I love chapter one - am bringing my mum there for her 65 th birthday


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



LouisLaLoope said:


> I've only been to Chapter One once and found it to be very mediocre given the prices.  I wouldn't rush back there.  Haven't been to the other two but have heard good things about Guilbaud's.


I was only in Chapter One once. It was for lunch and I didn't think it was up to much. That said, it gets very good reviews so I would give it another chance if anyone want's to bring me


----------



## Sunny (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Chapter 1 gets my vote for the room and service as much as the food but I would eat in any of them if you made me!! Shanahans is overpriced in my opinion. Have to agree with Purple about Poulots. Was there a couple of months ago and it was amazing. Well on the way to getting a star so might be worth trying it before it does


----------



## hotlips (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

I've had the tasting menu in l'ecrivain several times and it has always been fantastic.
I've also had tasting menu in Guilbauds. It is much more expensive but was also excellent. I don't think I'd go back though as it is just too much money.
For a special occasion, the tasting menu is great as it takes hours to get through it and so it's a real evening's entertainment.

I always loved Chapter One but was disappointed with the food the last time I was there which was about 4 months ago. I would give it another chance though and it certainly used to be more reasonable than the other 2.

(I've no connection with any of the above, other than paying a visit from time to time.)


----------



## Guest111 (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

I'd rate Guilbaud's as the best, then Chapter One, then L'Ecrivain.
Personally Shanahans is my favourite...if you like steak go for the t-bone. Alternatively leave some room for a starter and the onion ring tower and have the petit filet!
I'm not a fan of Thorntons


----------



## jazzhead (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

chapter one for me,


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



Andy Doof said:


> I'm not a fan of Thorntons


 Why? It's not a trick question, I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## pc7 (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

chapter one for me, but Brownes is lovely too, [broken link removed] but chapter one!  mhh going back on 16/11 can't wait!


----------



## Sunny (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



Purple said:


> Why? It's not a trick question, I'm genuinely interested.


 
I have to say I didn't rate it too highly either. Was only there once though so I would be reluctant to write it off completely. I thought the food was lovely but I found the whole experience rather underwhelming. Especially when compared to Partick Guilbauds which is where they are competing against. I know people who think the opposite though


----------



## greenfield (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Love Chapter One but also don;t object to a night out in Pearl Brasserie http://www.pearl-brasserie.com/.   I have not been in since it was renovated recently.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



Purple said:


> Why? It's not a trick question, I'm genuinely interested.


Maybe _Andy _[broken link removed]?


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



ClubMan said:


> Maybe _Andy _[broken link removed]?


  That could be it.


----------



## dk99 (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Looking to book somewhere for my wife's 30th. She wont let me throw a party so i want to send her and 5/6 of her firends out for a girls night. Was thinking about most of the rest. listed here but thinking they might like something a little more relaxed and was also thinking about Ely or Town Bar&Grill. any other suggestions


----------



## Sunny (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



dk99 said:


> Looking to book somewhere for my wife's 30th. She want let me throw a party so want to send her an5/6 of her firends out for a girls night. Was think about most of the rest. listed here but thinking they might like something a little more relaxed and was also thinking about Ely or Town Bar&Grill.


 
Town Bar & Grill. Good choice. Had forgotten about there. Getting a bit peckish now!


----------



## carpedeum (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

*Chapter One* is best value for money in my opinion.  It's also on the right side of the Liffey... like all the best things in Dublin!


----------



## Purple (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



carpedeum said:


> [It's also on the right side of the Liffey... like all the best things in Dublin!


 LOL  (That was a joke, right  )


----------



## kramer2006 (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



Sunny said:


> Town Bar & Grill. Good choice. Had forgotten about there. Getting a bit peckish now!



I think "Town" is a disaster. The food is very ordinary and way over-priced. I also had an experience with a snooty waiter in here, serious attitude problem. Not recommended for a nice birthday treat.

Guildbauds is the best spot in Dublin IMO. Expensive but worth every penny if you're into your fine-dining. Been to Chapter One also; nice, but it was a long time ago. The food and price may have changed significantly since they were awarded their Michelin star.

Thornton's has suffered from a lot of negative reviews in the last year. Also lost one of their two Michelin stars (not  the be-all and end-all admittedly).

Go for Guildbauds, it's excellent. All the staff are French, which just adds to the ambience!


----------



## runner (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Agreed that 'town bar' place is overrrated and food very ordinary. Would not go back, personally. In that caregory of eateries, would say 'fallon & byrne' superior at much lower prices.


----------



## Guest111 (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



Purple said:


> Why? It's not a trick question, I'm genuinely interested.


 
Nothing sinister...I had suckling pig and it just wasn't as nice as I'd had elsewhere. And no, I didn't ask for french/freedom fries!


----------



## PMU (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Mint in Ranalagh. Definitely the best.


----------



## woodseb (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



kramer2006 said:


> I think "Town" is a disaster. The food is very ordinary and way over-priced. I also had an experience with a snooty waiter in here, serious attitude problem. Not recommended for a nice birthday treat.
> 
> !


 
i had a similiar experience in Town, useless and stroppy waitress who was more intent on fawning over the bigger table (and bigger tip) next to us. Was waiting 20mins for them to take away our starters only to be told we had left our cuterly in the wrong position....they then had the cheek of asking us to finish our coffees because we were to leave the table be 9pm..

needless to say i would avoid


----------



## Sunny (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



woodseb said:


> i had a similiar experience in Town, useless and stroppy waitress who was more intent on fawning over the bigger table (and bigger tip) next to us. Was waiting 20mins for them to take away our starters only to be told we had left our cuterly in the wrong position....they then had the cheek of asking us to finish our coffees because we were to leave the table be 9pm..
> 
> needless to say i would avoid


 
wow. That is bad! Been there a few times and I have never had reason to complain but had that happened me I would never go back either


----------



## nearly40 (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Bang or Ely for a bunch of girlrs, near the Shelbourne for cocktails, and great atmosphere. Diep le shaker another good one for cocktails and atmosphere. The others are a bit dull and couplely for a young bunch of 30 somethings.


----------



## ang1170 (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

Of the three in the OP, it has to be Guilbauds, for the food, but also the service and ambiance. The place is amazing. It might appear a bit stuffy on first sight, but they really do go out their way to make you feel special. Very friendly, service is faultless and the food is out of this world. 

Had a few bad reports of L'ecrevain from people I'd trust. Chapter One good too, but Patrick's is definitely the place (better than Thorntons too, in my opinion).


----------



## amtc (11 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

been in both chapter one and l'ecrivain in the past month..

loved chapter one (although they never let the female order the wine, even though it was a business dinner and I was paying)...very relaxed and unobtrusive service. Not at all impressed with l'ecrivain. It was a long lunch and we were there late but I was surprised when they started hoovering around our feet. 

For the man with his wife's birthday, I wouldn't imagine either is appropriate. Ely is good and alsoenjoyed Ely CHQ.


----------



## homeowner (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



amtc said:


> ...although they never let the female order the wine, even though it was a business dinner and I was paying


 
   What happened?  Did they ignore you or pass the menu to a bloke?  Seriously, I'd be soooooo mad.


----------



## lucylou (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*

thank you all so much you have been most helpful!!! Decided to go with Chapter One, although cant get a weekend between now and Xmas!!!!! settled for a wk night, will let you all know how it goes cheers


----------



## shesells (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



amtc said:


> Ely is good and alsoenjoyed Ely CHQ.


 
I used to love Ely but had a really bad experience there that put me off for years. Recently went back and enjoyed the food.

As for Ely CHQ you're the first person I've heard praising it. Haven't been myself but one of my best friends arrived at 7.30, ordered at 7.45. Got their wine at 8.15 and their starters at 9!! Group of 6 so it wasn't as if the group size was unmanageable. They weren't impressed with the food either.  I've heard other bad reports about the service there too.


----------



## ang1170 (12 Oct 2007)

*Re: L'ecrivain, Guilbauds or Chapter One?*



amtc said:


> It was a long lunch and we were there late but I was surprised when they started hoovering around our feet.


 
I think that says it all!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (13 Oct 2007)

Of the three restaurants in the title I'd go for Chapter One every time.... I think it's got a nicer dining room than the other two, the food is every bit as good, I prefer their style of service compared to the overly obsequious service in Guilbauds in particular - and last but not least Chapter One is a bit cheaper than the other two as well.


----------

